# Today on RO- Thursday



## mouse_chalk (Nov 5, 2009)

[align=center]





*Thursday, 5th November 2009*




Hello!















Are you, or your bunnies celebrating a special day? Don't forget to add it to the  Calendar! 










*aurora369* sadly lost her beloved boy  Zeke  last night. Binky free sweet boy...
ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:





*Infirmary News:*

*MikeScone* is  worried about Scone  and could use some advice and good thoughts


*Baby Juliet* is  looking for advice  on what she thinks may be a case of snuffles...



*bunniekrissy* is worried about Sonicka's  drooping ear 


*PinkCoconuts* is a new member who is worried about  clumps of poo  that she is finding stuck to her bunnies

ray:




*doggieo506* is wondering if anyone else has bunnies who are  crazy for craisens?! 
:bunnydance:



*finley* wants to know how many other bunnies are as  affectionate as theirs?  Go and watch the cute video!
:apollo:


*Frankz* is wondering if anybody would reccommend using their local  Humane Society  to spay or neuter their rabbit?
:dunno



*SumBunnyluvsu* is wondering what breeds her  3 new bunnies  have in them?








*undergunfire* has shared this news report of a  cat that caught the H1N1 virus 





*kirbyultra* is happy that the Yankees  won the World Series last night!








Have you voted for  Gainesville Rabbit Rescue  today? They need your help! They are up to Number 99 in the national vote but they need more votes to go further to help the bunnies!







*



*


*Who is this?!







Have a great day!
*[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 5, 2009)

Cherly's bunny, Wally?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 5, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Cherly's bunny, Wally?


:highfive:

Yep! All her bunnies are so beautiful it was a tough choice who to pick!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

No fare. Why didn't I figure that out.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 5, 2009)

:bunnydance::bunnydance: I remember from her blog! Thanks!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 5, 2009)

I skipped over her blog because I didn't think it was one of her's. **** IT.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay April....When i seen it was Wally i really thought noone would guess...but whoo hoo!

And thanks for the kind compliments on my bunnies Jen,i appreciate that


----------

